# Cool/Cute/Funny Initials?!



## FairySam

Hello!

We're calling our daughter Amelia Alice and with her surname of Hewit that'll make her initials 'AAH' which I think it pretty cute! We didn't mean to do it but I quite like it as I'm sure that's what everyone will say when they see her!!! :baby:

Have you picked out some names to give funny/cool/cute initials?!

Some funny ones I can think of are my brother Benjamin Oenenon 'BO' :dohh: as in body odour! (and yes very odd middle name, I know!) and my Dad Robin Christopher 'RC' which sounds like arsey!!! LOL! :haha:!!

Sam :)

:dust:


----------



## Ilove

We wanted Orion Alexandre for a boy, but our surname begins with F, which would make him OAF:wacko:


----------



## FairySam

Ilove said:


> We wanted Orion Alexandre for a boy, but our surname begins with F, which would make him OAF:wacko:

LOL! Oh dear! He'll be glad you didn't pick that one!!! :wacko:

:D


----------



## Ilove

FairySam said:


> Ilove said:
> 
> 
> We wanted Orion Alexandre for a boy, but our surname begins with F, which would make him OAF:wacko:
> 
> LOL! Oh dear! He'll be glad you didn't pick that one!!! :wacko:
> 
> :DClick to expand...

Were still ttc but its been so long we think of these things in depth to while away the hours:laugh2: I think Alexandre Orion is the "choice" at the moment, to avoid the poor sod being an oaf

I love Amelia and Alice!


----------



## FairySam

Ilove said:


> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilove said:
> 
> 
> We wanted Orion Alexandre for a boy, but our surname begins with F, which would make him OAF:wacko:
> 
> LOL! Oh dear! He'll be glad you didn't pick that one!!! :wacko:
> 
> :DClick to expand...
> 
> Were still ttc but its been so long we think of these things in depth to while away the hours:laugh2: I think Alexandre Orion is the "choice" at the moment, to avoid the poor sod being an oaf
> 
> I love Amelia and Alice!Click to expand...

Oh yes that is really nice and avoids the OAF thing completely!!! Orion is really unusual! I do like the unusual names but OH really does not! 

We settled on our names about 10 years ago when we were 19! It's so much fun thinking them up! :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

Or she could end up with the nickname 'choo' at school?

My cousins initials are HAM and he gets teased for it.


----------



## FairySam

rafwife said:


> Or she could end up with the nickname 'choo' at school?
> 
> My cousins initials are HAM and he gets teased for it.

LOL! that's very true!!! hadn't thought of that!! Thats not a bad nickname as nicknames go!!! :haha: and not unlike her Dad's from school which was 'Chewit' because of his surname!!!


----------



## Ilove

FairySam said:


> Ilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FairySam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilove said:
> 
> 
> We wanted Orion Alexandre for a boy, but our surname begins with F, which would make him OAF:wacko:
> 
> LOL! Oh dear! He'll be glad you didn't pick that one!!! :wacko:
> 
> :DClick to expand...
> 
> Were still ttc but its been so long we think of these things in depth to while away the hours:laugh2: I think Alexandre Orion is the "choice" at the moment, to avoid the poor sod being an oaf
> 
> I love Amelia and Alice!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes that is really nice and avoids the OAF thing completely!!! Orion is really unusual! I do like the unusual names but OH really does not!
> 
> We settled on our names about 10 years ago when we were 19! It's so much fun thinking them up! :DClick to expand...

Its great you stuck on the name after all this time! I hope we stay settled on ours, we have Celina picked out for a girl which I absolutely love

Thanks, Orion has special meaning for us, and also means "mountain man" aswell as the constellation, which I thought was unique. And if he didnt like it he could just be called Ryan, which I like too

Unusual can be hit and miss though!


----------



## staycutee

i havent chosen a name yet, but there was a girl in my school with the name Sophie Heather Imogen Taylor which was a bit stupid of her parents!


----------



## Ilove

Not really aprob with initials, but I genuinely knew someone called Ruby Amber Green in school, which was a bit bizarre
Actually...rag...hmm


----------



## Ilove

missmurder said:


> i havent chosen a name yet, but there was a girl in my school with the name Sophie Heather Imogen Taylor which was a bit stupid of her parents!

Doh!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

My friends name is alice Burke which makes her signature: a burke lol, also no a woman who named her daughter freyja alexandra Thomas - FAT :( poor girl.


----------



## staycutee

x-mum-2-b-x said:


> My friends name is alice Burke which makes her signature: a burke lol, also no a woman who named her daughter freyja alexandra Thomas - FAT :( poor girl.

haha oh god i would just pretend i didnt have a middle name!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

My friend was considering Kai Antony but her OH surname begins with C so it would have been KAC..... ewww


----------



## tinybutterfly

i am officially disappointed that nobody in our family has funny initials :p

but if you put the initials of me and my two oldest cousins together (just our first name and in reversed birth order)
you get JFK

that's the most exciting thing i can come up with haha


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

My dad's is RAP too


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm having a girl but if she'd been a boy, we were thinking of calling him Zakariah. Our surname is Khan so I was trying to think of a nice middle name beginning with A so that his initials would have been ZAK. I didn't manage to find one I liked :( but then we found out we're having a girl so it doesn't matter this time!


----------



## AppleBlossom

My initials are BLT 

:blush:


----------



## Shelby2007

My friends are ARM.. and my DHs are JAR.. we were going to name our little girl Khyler Aaryn last name Rodriguez.. KAR.. but that's just wrong.. lol.


----------



## FairySam

bexy_22 said:


> My initials are BLT
> 
> :blush:

Oh bless! That's great! I want interesting initials now! Mine didn't even change when I got married!


----------



## FairySam

x-mum-2-b-x said:


> My friends name is alice Burke which makes her signature: a burke lol, also no a woman who named her daughter freyja alexandra Thomas - FAT :( poor girl.

Oh my goodness! Poor girls! FAT is just too cruel! :rolleyes:


----------



## DizzyMoo

hmm well my initals are L.A.S & although nothing exciting i got called " lassie the dog " at school. 
1 of my bros initials are L.E.S ..enough said on that one lol

My sons initials are J.L.S & you wouldn't believe the amount of stupid idiots who have said "oooooh you named him after the boy band ?" Hello my son is turning 4 soon!! really have these people no brains lol

I'm having a prob finding a 2nd name for bump coz i wanna call him bobby & surname is slater... but i like middle names starting with J but for the initial reasons i cant do bj or bjs to him lol i can see it now " ere blowjob slater "or him getting " blowjobs " as a nickname at school *sigh*


----------



## sam#3

We have Anais,Dylan and Harry, which gives us ADH.... so no D names for #4!!!!


----------



## mizzk

My cuzs initials are J.A.M! He hates it! Mine are K.G and my mam takes the mick cause i have lots of pet budgies so she calls me cagey! :dohh:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Me and OH seem to have a girls name in mind, the intials would spell ARK though so I'm not sure if should change the middle name so it doesn't make a word xx


----------



## LousMom

My new baby's initials will be LIP - Luisa Isabela Parada.... LOL. Not crazy about the initials, but love the name!


----------



## Waiting4Bump

I don't know anyone with interesting initials :cry: The best one I know, is ELP..which is a bit like Help!..Told you I didn't know any! :rofl: x


----------



## Tasha

katy said:


> Me and OH seem to have a girls name in mind, the intials would spell ARK though so I'm not sure if should change the middle name so it doesn't make a word xx

My brothers initials are ARK and he never had a problem :)

If we manage to conceive and have a baby again both boys and girls names we like would be ERA


----------



## Diana

As of right now, if this baby is a girl we're naming her Leah Isabel and our last name begins with an L. So her initials will be "LIL"... I think it's adorable, esp. since she'd be the little sister of 2 big brothers. :D


----------

